# DVD on trial at DVD Verdict



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*DVD on trial at DVD Verdict
Editor discusses state of medium*

Scott Heffron, director of DVD marketing at Warner Bros., says DVD-related Web sites definitely get his company's attention.

Mike Jackson, editor of one such site, DVD Verdict, talked to CBS MarketWatch about what his users want.

Full Story Here


----------

